# donde bajar workbeanch o workbench



## angeles85 (Sep 7, 2006)

hola amigos.. figúrense que estoy tomando clases de arquitectura de computadoras y el profe nos pidió realizar un diagrama con un dichosoprograma llamado: workbeanch o workbench... pero por más que he buscado no he podido encontrar nada de nada.. me podrían ayudar??? se los agradeceré muchísmo.. hasta pronto!!!!!!!


----------



## MaMu (Sep 7, 2006)

Hola, el WorkBench (asi esta bien escrito) ya es viejo y fue rebautizado como MultiSim, ademas de haberle agregado las caracteristicas de PCB y Gerber, llamandose a este modulo UtilRoute. En el MiltiSim podes hacer lo mismo que en el WorkBench pero muchas cosas mas tambien.
Para descargar el MultiSim (Sucesor del Electronic WorkBench, muy mejorado) podes hacer clic en el siguiente link:

www.electronicsworkbench.com/products/proprod_ms.html y asi obtener la versión gratuita o freeware

Saludos


----------

